# Transportrohr (es sollte einfach sein)



## Radon (25. Februar 2009)

Wie baut man ein einfaches Transportrohr?
Man nimmt ein PVC Rohr aus dem Baumarkt, oben und unten einen Deckel drauf, fertig.
Ich also in den nächsten Baumarkt und ein 105er Abflussrohr gekauft.
Nun ist so ein graues Rohr ja nicht gerade hübsch. Also muss noch was rum. Im Textilhandel habe ich günstigen, bordeauxfarbenen Stoff bekommen. Der soll nun drumrum geklebt werden.
Aber eigentlich ist ein Rohr, in das die Ruten von oben reingesteckt werden je viel zu langweilig. Also muss eine Klappe rein, durch die die Ruten seitlich ins Rohr gelegt werden können. Das gibt aber bei drei 2-teiligen Ruten ein ziemliches Durcheinander im Rohr und wenn nicht jede Rute in einem Futteral steckt, ist es für die Geräte auf Dauer bestimmt nicht gesund. Die Lösung: Eine Art Revolvermagazin, bei dem jedes Rutenteil seinen festen Platz bekommt.
Und tragen soll man das Rohr auch bequem können. Also müssen ein Griff und ein Trageriemen ran.

Und so sieht das als einfaches Transportrohr geplante Teil jetzt aus:








Die „Deckel“

_



_

Griff

_



_

Trageriemen

_



_








_



_

Verschluss

_



_

_



_

Das Innenleben

_



_

_



_

Mit Rute

_



_

_



_


Materialliste:

1 PVC Rohr 105mm Durchmesser
2 Gewindestangen 8mm x 100cm
1 Verbinder für die Gewindestangen
6 Muttern M8
4selbstsichernde Muttern M8
10 Karosseriescheiben 8mm
2 Holzscheiben 20mm dick, genau in das Rohr passend (Endstopfen)
3 Holzscheiben 20mm dick, die sich leicht im Rohr drehen lassen mit je 6 U-förmigen Ausschnitten zur Aufnahme der Rutenteile
Weiches Material zum Auskleiden der Ausschnitte
Sprühkleber
Epoxikleber
Genügend Stoff um das Rohr ca. 2x zu Umwickeln
Dickeres Leder
14 Hohlnieten
2 Karabiner
2 D-Ringe
2 Patronentaschenverschlüsse

Die Montage zu erklären ist nicht ganz einfach. Allerdings sollten die Bilder selbsterklärend sein.
Nur so viel:
Beim Innenleben ist es wichtig, dass die drei drehbaren Scheiben fest mit der Gewindestange verbunden werden (Muttern und Epoxi), Die Stangen aber drehbar in den Endstopfen verankert werden (mit selbstsichernden Muttern).

Viel Spass beim Basteln

Radon


----------



## AndreasG (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Transportrohr (es sollte einfach sein)*

Da mach ich doch glatt nen Kniefall!
Bei den ersten Zeilen dachte ich zwar gleich "was liest du hier? wird bestimmt laienhaftes Gefrimmel". Was du da allerdings gezaubert hast ist ja wohl eine glatte 1.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## ToxicToolz (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Transportrohr (es sollte einfach sein)*

#6 Nicht schlecht


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Transportrohr (es sollte einfach sein)*

Genial!!

Baust Du die auch im Lohnauftrag?


----------



## sunny (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Transportrohr (es sollte einfach sein)*

Geiles Teil #6. 

So was brauch ich noch für meinen Norge-Urlaub im Mai. Die Revolvergeschichte benötige ich nicht, den langen Riemen auch nicht, dafür das Rohr ne Nummer größer bzw. dicker im Durchmesser (15 cm), evtl. mit Schaumstoff ausgeschlagen und 1,60 m lang.

Wann hast du Zeit das zu basteln? Büüüttte , da bin ich echt zu ungeschickt zu. Was soll so was kosten? Ggf. auch per PN.


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Transportrohr (es sollte einfach sein)*

Hallo Radon!

Echt toll gebastelt!#6
Danke für die Materialliste...

Sobald ich Zeit bekomme werd ich das Dingen nachbauen!:q


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Transportrohr (es sollte einfach sein)*

Ist ´ne feine Arbeit! Respekt!
Nobles Teil

Bei mir wird das "Magazin" in das Rohrende geschoben und mittels Kistenverschluss gesichert...fand ich stabiler.


----------



## Radon (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Transportrohr (es sollte einfach sein)*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Ist ´ne feine Arbeit! Respekt!
> Nobles Teil
> 
> Bei mir wird das "Magazin" in das Rohrende geschoben und mittels Kistenverschluss gesichert...fand ich stabiler.


 
Auch ne feine Lösung#6

In meinem Rohr stecken ca. 12 Std. Arbeit. Nur so um den Aufwand zu beziffern.

Gruss
Radon


----------



## sunny (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Transportrohr (es sollte einfach sein)*

@Dorschbremse-Ri
Kannst doch noch mal ein/zwei Fotos aus nem anderen Blickwinkel reinstellen. Das wäre klasse.

@Radon
Willst du etwa damit andeuten, dass du mir keins bauen willst :q?
Jetze hast du doch schon Routine, da dauert das nicht mehr so lange.


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Transportrohr (es sollte einfach sein)*

Ich hab bloß vier Stunden benötigt- davon die meiste Zeit fürs ausschneiden der Zwischenböden (12mm Hartkunststoff vs. Stichsäge=:c)

Ich muss zugeben- Für derart aufwändige Lederarbeiten war ich zu faul!
Da hab ich lieber Endkappen aus Gummi genommen:m


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Transportrohr (es sollte einfach sein)*

Joa...zwei Stück hätt´ich noch.


Kommen per PN.........die Sau wollt´nicht!

Jetz wollt ´se doch!:vik:


----------



## sunny (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Transportrohr (es sollte einfach sein)*

Saubär, danke.


----------



## Bobster (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Transportrohr (es sollte einfach sein)*

Ganz großes Kino !

Oskar Preisverdächtig !


Bobster


----------



## HD4ever (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Transportrohr (es sollte einfach sein)*

tolle Arbeit !!!! #6 #6 #6 #r


----------



## antonio (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Transportrohr (es sollte einfach sein)*

melde mal schnell nen patent drauf an bevor die gerätehersteller das teil nachbauen und die große kohle machen.#h

antonio


----------



## c.peschke (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Transportrohr (es sollte einfach sein)*

|supergri ... Angeber ... |supergri

Spass beiseite- ist wirklich eine SUPER Arbeit kann man nicht anders sagen. Wenn ich nur ein wenig mehr handwerkliches Geschick hätte, würde ich das glatt auch bauen. Aber nun mal im ernst bei 12 Arbeitsstunden zu sagen wir mal je 10€ und dazu noch das Material und ein wenig Gewinn, müsste das Ding für 200 Tacken übern Tresen wandern...
Bin ja schon ein wenig neidisch 

Gruß

Christoph


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Transportrohr (es sollte einfach sein)*



c.peschke schrieb:


> |supergri ... Angeber ... |supergri
> 
> Spass beiseite- ist wirklich eine SUPER Arbeit kann man nicht anders sagen. Wenn ich nur ein wenig mehr handwerkliches Geschick hätte, würde ich das glatt auch bauen. Aber nun mal im ernst bei 12 Arbeitsstunden zu sagen wir mal je 10€ und dazu noch das Material und ein wenig Gewinn, müsste das Ding für 200 Tacken übern Tresen wandern...
> Bin ja schon ein wenig neidisch
> ...


 
Ob Du mit 200 Öcken hinkommst sei mal dahingestellt....
Ich wollte ebenfalls Endkappen aus Leder, war aber zu doof/ faul das selbst zu machen und fragte dann einen Schuhmacher.
Der wollte für eine Kappe glatt 35,-€ haben.
Tragriemen, Haltelaschen, Zurrlaschen wären nochmals zusammen 85,-€
gewesen.|uhoh:
Meine Endkappen hab ich bei MOCAP bestellt- Als Muster, sonst musste minimum 500 Kappen bestellen.


----------



## Radon (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Transportrohr (es sollte einfach sein)*

Richtig schöne Rodcases gibts schon ab 650,- USD hier:
http://www.turtlemoon.com/acord/catalog/rodcases.htm

Gruss
Radon


----------



## sunny (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Transportrohr (es sollte einfach sein)*



c.peschke schrieb:


> bei 12 Arbeitsstunden zu sagen wir mal je 10€ und dazu noch das Material und ein wenig Gewinn, müsste das Ding für 200 Tacken übern Tresen wandern...



Das hatte ich auch so bei mir gedacht und das ist schon knapp gerechnet. Bin daher wieder davon abgekommen. Zum Angeln eigentlich viel zu schade das Teil.

Vielen Dank noch mal auch auf diesem Weg an Radon #6. Er hätte mir wohl tatsächlich so'n Teil gebaut.


----------



## sunny (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Transportrohr (es sollte einfach sein)*



c.peschke schrieb:


> bei 12 Arbeitsstunden zu sagen wir mal je 10€ und dazu noch das Material und ein wenig Gewinn, müsste das Ding für 200 Tacken übern Tresen wandern...



Das hatte ich auch so bei mir gedacht und das ist schon knapp gerechnet. Bin daher wieder davon abgekommen. Zum Angeln eigentlich viel zu schade das Teil.

Vielen Dank noch mal auch auf diesem Weg an Radon #6. Er hätte mir wohl tatsächlich so'n Teil gebaut.


----------

